# Husqvarna chaps or heavy cotton bib overalls



## MnDave (Dec 10, 2012)

Are the Husqvarna chaps made of something special or would some really heavy (I mean heavy) cotton like Carhartt heavy be just as good?

MnDave


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 10, 2012)

Carharts aren't the same, chainsaw bibs are designed so the fibers jamb up a saw. Cotton bibs won't even slow it down.


----------



## Tramontana (Dec 11, 2012)

Absolutely no comparison between the two.

Chainsaw protective wear has to be tested to meet or exceed minimum standards, and are labeled as such.

Heavy cotton denim will protect your skin from a chainsaw only slightly more than say, warm butter?

Investing in quality PPE is still way less expensive than even the most minor of emergency room visits.



Besides, have you noticed how thin Carhartts have become in recent years?


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 11, 2012)

All chainsaw chaps and other protective clothing contain some kind of fiber that stops the saw in short order.  Big difference over heavy cotton bibs.  With the torque that 045 makes and no chain brake, I'd be looking for something a bit better than entry level as well.


----------



## MnDave (Dec 11, 2012)

Glad I asked. Thank you all. I'll get the real McCoy.
I have the head gear and use it religiously.
I have the steel toe boots too.

MnDave


----------



## HDRock (Dec 12, 2012)

Ham Bone


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 12, 2012)

Add Labonville full-wrap chaps to your list of models to consider.  Very well made.


----------



## StihlHead (Dec 12, 2012)

TreePointer said:


> Add Labonville full-wrap chaps to your list of models to consider. Very well made.


 
What he said...

I also have a pair of orange Stihl open back chaps that are good. I also have Stihl steel toes slip on shoes. My brother bought them for me for my birthday one year.

Most newer good chainsaw chaps have kevlar in them. Same stuff they use in bullet proof vests. They will tear and shread, but the damage is more likely to be only skin deep and bruises instead of bone deep slashes.


----------



## MnDave (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll check those Labonville chaps out. My waist to ankle distance is 34 inches so I am having a little trouble finding my size.

MnDave


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 12, 2012)

MnDave said:


> Thanks guys. I'll check those Labonville chaps out. My waist to ankle distance is 34 inches so I am having a little trouble finding my size.
> 
> MnDave


 
Here's my experience.  I measured form the top of my belt to the top of my toot/instep and got 39"  I purchased the 40" model and they fit perfectly and allow for easy bending and squatting. 

If I measured 34", I'd probably go with the 36" and not the shorter 32".  The straps at the calf and ankle keep them from drooping below your boot.  You can call the folks at Labonville to see what they recommend.


----------



## thetooth (Dec 12, 2012)

I just bought the labonvilles from bailey's . I went with the dark green full wraps . I had a chance to use them 2 weeks ago and found them fairly comfortable for what they are . They are very well made and have plenty of adjustment straps . 

On sizing I went with the 40" and I wear 34" inseam pants . The 40" are just to the top of my boot . I f you do order from Bailey's google a coupon code you can usually save $10


----------



## MnDave (Dec 12, 2012)

TreePointer said:


> Here's my experience. I measured form the top of my belt to the top of my toot/instep and got 39" I purchased the 40" model and they fit perfectly and allow for easy bending and squatting.
> 
> If I measured 34", I'd probably go with the 36" and not the shorter 32". The straps at the calf and ankle keep them from drooping below your boot. You can call the folks at Labonville to see what they recommend.


 
I measured wrong the first time. 34 was to ankle bone. It's 32 to instep. That is a Labonville Regular.

I'm sold. All these years I had no idea what was special about chaps. It is hard for me to believe that nobody told me about them. This forum is a wealth of knowledge.  

Anyone know what happens if the top of the chain makes contact with the chaps? Will it gum up the nose sprocket? I am amazed how fast that chain stops.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 12, 2012)

MnDave said:


> Will it gum up the nose sprocket?


 
Bars are cheaper than legs.  Don't ask how I know.


----------



## thetooth (Dec 12, 2012)

I bought mine after I nicked a pair of double knee carhartt's . Luckily I only had a minor cut to my knee , but it did leave me with a scar to remember to wear the chaps .


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 12, 2012)

MnDave said:


> Thanks guys. I'll check those Labonville chaps out. My waist to ankle distance is 34 inches so I am having a little trouble finding my size.
> 
> MnDave



I don't remember what my measurement was, or what size I bought. I do know I went with whatever was recommended, and I wish I went with the next size up. They are okay, and I guess I would rather have them a bit short than long, but they are a little too short.


----------



## osagebow (Dec 12, 2012)

After seeing a "close call" thread recently, I bought the blue husky chaps at TSC for $65 or so. Tested them briefly today cutting up 10" sassafrass that was hanging out over my road in a very steep/brushy situation. They were very easy to use once adjusted, and hung over my boot nicely into the steel toe area. They were not a liability to movement at all. They also have a nice button  pocket on the right side just deep enough to hold a scrench at an angle.  Got about 6 more of those little sass to cull, and and the way a saw zips through them, they can be dangerous.  I'm glad I bought the chaps, and recommend them for the price.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 12, 2012)

MnDave said:


> All these years I had no idea what was special about chaps. It is hard for me to believe that nobody told me about them. This forum is a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> Anyone know what happens if the top of the chain makes contact with the chaps? Will it gum up the nose sprocket? I am amazed how fast that chain stops.


 
I had a misconception when I first learned about chaps.  I thought they prevented cuts rather than jamming the motion of the chain.  That difference is important when considering how to clean chaps.  Some models have care instructions that say never to run them through a clothes washer.  Other models with a different fill material come with instructions that say washing and drying actually improves the fluff (chain jamming material).


----------



## chris5150 (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't have the chaps but did manage to run a chainsaw blade up under my knee cap about 20 years ago.  Not good.  If the  chaps would have stopped that, get them!


----------



## jharkin (Dec 14, 2012)

Another happy user of the Husky chaps here.  They (and I believe all chaps?) have a ballistic fiber like Kevlar or spectrashield or similar woven into them.


----------



## scooby074 (Dec 14, 2012)

Chaps are cheap insurance. I never run without them.


----------



## Flamestead (Dec 14, 2012)

A safety instructor did the math for the chain's feet-per-second versus a human's reaction time, and the odds are not in our favor (expect 10 to 20 feet of chain to gnaw at you before you can react, if you are at maximum alertness). Makes chaps look very inexpensive. Univ of MO says an average of 110 stitches per chainsaw accident.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 14, 2012)

Got these a few days ago Husqvarna 531309565 Chain Saw Apron Chaps, Navy  they fit all ok, mine come down onto the top of my foot  but ,I think I will be finding some suspenders, to help from them trying to pull my pants down. 
Seems to me, every one would want some suspenders for their chaps


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 15, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Seems to me, every one would want some suspenders for their chaps


 
Unless the Discovery/History channel demands I wear them to fulfill my contractual obligation, my belt and the waist strap on my chaps do the job just fine.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Anybody use chainsaw _pants_?


----------



## Flamestead (Dec 15, 2012)

maple1 said:


> Anybody use chainsaw _pants_?


 
Yes, I have both. I use the chaps in the warmer 3 seasons, and the pants in the cold/snow. Last winter was my first year with the pants, and I was pleased. I did try on several styles before finding one I liked. Some makers stop the protection partway up the thigh - if I'm going to go to the bother of putting them on I may as well get the full benefit.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 15, 2012)

Flamestead said:


> I did try on several styles before finding one I liked.


 
Which ones were those? Inquiring minds need to know....


----------



## Flamestead (Dec 16, 2012)

Hmmm, after a brief search they were located. Looking at them for the first time since February, the reason I was remembering some were built where the protection stops early is because the pair I have are somewhat built that way. The protection stops an inch or two below the crotch of the pants. I did try on multiple types (my wife maintains a supply room for a crew), and these were the ones that seemed best, but now I'm second-guessing why (I still think some stopped the protection even lower down the thigh).

http://foresterchainsawparts.com/Ch...thing/Forester-Winter-Chainsaw-Pants-p48.html

I do like the high back and the tie at the cuffs to keep out snow, they are quite warm and wind-proof.

12-ply, meets ASTM F1897-2008 39JY, with a UL label.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Flamestead said:


> Yes, I have both. I use the chaps in the warmer 3 seasons, and the pants in the cold/snow. Last winter was my first year with the pants, and I was pleased. I did try on several styles before finding one I liked. Some makers stop the protection partway up the thigh - if I'm going to go to the bother of putting them on I may as well get the full benefit.


 
I've only ever had pants. If it's cold, I just make sure I've got my long undies on. I might check out the chaps when these pants wear out - will likely come down to pricing at that time.


----------

